# where can i find a domain registrar that throws free web space?



## Miguel2013 (May 30, 2017)

I looked at namecheap, their domain cost and service is good and so is the price of their web hosting for the first year but I can't afford the renewal cost for the second year. Is there another one that would charge me $8 or $10 per year for a .com or .net and gives me free web space on the side?

Can I like combine heliohosting.org or freeasphosting.net free web space and toss their domains for the namecheap paid domains?


----------



## Kursah (May 30, 2017)

You can have your domain hosted anywhere you can afford, then use DNS A-Records to point to the server where you're hosting the website's data. So mixing and matching service providers isn't a big deal.

I use GoDaddy, Hostgator and a handful of others, but none of them are very cheap unfortunately so you'll have to keep digging for deals that fit your budget. But just remember to find out what IP address your data host has for the server space you're renting, then go to the domain host, add/edit a DNS A-Record that points that domain traffic to your data server and you'll be set. The change can take up to 24hrs, but is usually resolved in minutes.


----------



## Miguel2013 (May 30, 2017)

Kursah said:


> You can have your domain hosted anywhere you can afford, then use DNS A-Records to point to the server where you're hosting the website's data. So mixing and matching service providers isn't a big deal.
> 
> I use GoDaddy, Hostgator and a handful of others, but none of them are very cheap unfortunately so you'll have to keep digging for deals that fit your budget. But just remember to find out what IP address your data host has for the server space you're renting, then go to the domain host, add/edit a DNS A-Record that points that domain traffic to your data server and you'll be set. The change can take up to 24hrs, but is usually resolved in minutes.


 but I'm sure heliohost.org gave me a shared ip how would it work then? I'm sure asking them won't help much is not like I'm paying.


----------



## connie (Jun 2, 2017)

Have you considered pay as you go hosting?


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2017)

How much was your renewal?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ubuntusario said:


> but I'm sure heliohost.org gave me a shared ip how would it work then? I'm sure asking them won't help much is not like I'm paying.



Most basic hosting plans use a shared IP address.  The host header in the request to the server determines what site you are actually accessing.  When a request to access the IP address is made, the server reads the host header in the request and serves up the right website.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Jun 28, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> How much was your renewal?


like 40 or 50 bucks


----------

